# I made an appointment to a psychologist.



## TatarForas (Feb 14, 2014)

I gotta tell you.. When I went there personally to make the appointment. I felt uncomfortable.. Un easy. I don't know why.. I looked at my surroundings.. And just felt weird. Lol


Anyways.. I made an appointment on March 6.

My anxiety has gotten bad.. I don't know if it's social. Because part of me ALWAYS wants to go out. And the other doesn't due to the nausea/anxiety. 

It's been a while since I been to a psychologist.. 

I been on Prozac and Klonopin for 2 years. 

And I HATE Prozac.. My sex drive has flatlined completely! And I want it back god dammit! 

I want to be on a medication that doesn't effect my weight.. Or sex drive. I don't care for the rest.

My Prozac is 20mg.. And klonopine is 0.5mg.

I suffer from depression.. 

What scared me was when they asked me if I want to hurt other people. What mental illness relates to that? And why? 

I am new here.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

welcome and good luck, i hope you get some answers and better medication. i was on the exact same medication and the exact same dose (what a coincidence) and i stopped after like a month. i just dont like taking pills. i thought the same thing of my psychologist but it becomes part of your routine pretty quickly. thats probally for schizophranic people and maybe other diseases as well.


----------



## MsFatBooty (Feb 16, 2014)

Do they still prescribe prozac? It's so very past century.
As for the question, many mental illnesses relate to that, even anger management issues can cause the symptom!


----------



## TatarForas (Feb 14, 2014)

MsFatBooty said:


> Do they still prescribe prozac? It's so very past century.
> As for the question, many mental illnesses relate to that, even anger management issues can cause the symptom!


Yes they do prescribe me it.

would you agree Welbutrin XL is good?

I see.. Can it also relate to depression as well?


----------

